# What movies do you want to see on BluRay?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My wife and I were talking last night and started to wonder why some of the most popular movies of the 1980's are still not available on BluRay.

My wish list is not that long, I would love to see:
Star Wars (the entire series)
Jurassic Park (trilogy)
Back to the future (trilogy)
Toy story

providing the original films have been kept in good condition these all would look fantastic in HD.

What are some movies that you would like to see released on BluRay no matter what year it was released?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

there are lots to go that need the bd treatment. Lord of the Rings trilogy for one.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like to see all of the movies shot with large negatives released on blu
ray. VistaVision, 70mm, Cinerama and so forth. The added sharpness of
these formats would make the high definition images very spectacular.

Among them would be "Ben Hur" (announced for 2009), "This is Cinerama"
(with the join lines blended), Hitchcock VistaVision titles: "Vertigo", "Man
Who Knew Too Much", "Trouble with Harry" and "North by Northwest" (also
listed for 2009), "Lawrence of Arabia" (naturally), "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad,
Mad World" (from 70mm rather than 35mm sources), "My Fair Lady",
"South Pacific" and "The King and I" (Cinemascope 55). If properly mastered
they would be spectacular blu ray releases.

I believe both "Ben Hur" and "South Pacific" already have HD masters so it's
just a matter of releasing them. The others would need new transfers from
the restored elements. "Lawrence of Arabia" could use an additional digital
clean up to remove some scratches they couldn't fix with the photo chemical
technology of 1989.

Conversely, movies that will probably look poor on blu ray include films
like "McCabe and Mrs. Miller", "Heaven's Gate", "Farewell, My Lovely"
and features shot by Gordon Willis. Anything photographed with limited
lighting on set, high speed stock and underexposed negatives will not
transfer to the digital domain well. They'll look very grainy and murky
in the blu ray format. That encompasses a lot of titles from the late
sixties and early seventies in the "New Hollywood" movement. Add the
problem of color fading in pre-1983 Eastmancolor negatives and video
companies will have quite a challenge releasing these type of pictures.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitchcock films I second that. I like vertigo as well, but would like to seee psycho, the Birds, and my favorite, "Rear Window." As well as the first "Alien" movie. And "Jaws"


----------

